# sattenites



## piegonsrock (Aug 14, 2009)

we just got some sattenites so could you post some information on them


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Wow, I'm surprised no one else has responded to this.

I can try to answer any questions you have... is there anything you'd like to know? Or are you looking for general information.

-Hilly


----------



## piegonsrock (Aug 14, 2009)

um we do need to know band sizes


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey pigeonsrock. Satinettes should be banded with size 9 bands. If you plan on breeding these birds, you should use foster parents. I never bred them before but I did use to keep one and was told there not good at feeding young cause of there short beaks.

Edit: got band size wrong guess I read i wrong my bad  ty pigeon lower


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Uhm satinettes should be banded with a size 9 band? Not 7, 7 is for rollers.


----------

